# Three new Kribs



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello

I have just purchased three kribs all 1 to 1.5" in lenght.....when I bought them I thought I had two girls and one boy bc two had lateral bars and one had vertical bars but once we got home they all ended up having lateral bars....one of them has three dots on the dorsal fin toward the rear and the other two have one dot at the rear of the dorsal fin.

My question for the is, how can I tell what sex I have? Does anyone have anyh pics of small girls and boys?

Thanks for the help[/code]


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

You sure they are Kribs? (P.plucher is the ones i have) they don't have vertical bars....


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I used the profile on this site and I saw a male with bars...anyway none of them have bars anymore...however another site said that girls will have violet around the stomach to let a male know they are available. If that's true then I have at least two females and I'm hoping the other is a male.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

You don't know the species do you? I know there are a few different ones out there, i think there's a species i read that have populated some rivers in Hawaii too.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

they look exactly like the fish on this link http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... bensis.php


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

ok, that looks the same as my boy, the vertical bars thing is throwing me off.


----------



## axelfoley (Mar 11, 2010)

sexing kribs is easy, males have pointed anal and especially dorsal fins, females have rounded ones. females also exhibit a very deep red spot on their belly when interested in mating
hth


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep that's exactly the way to do it. Also, the 'vertical bars' are present in juvies.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

Male pelvicachromis also have normally shaped ventral fins while females have kinda hockey puck shaped ventrals. Probably the best sex determining method.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some of mine for comparison...


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures and even better fish.....I'm still having trouble determining if I have one male out of my trio but time will telll.

Thanks for the post


----------

